# Cabela's employee discount promotion?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I got a postcard from Cabela's telling me that, for a limited time, I can get employee pricing on my purchase, but it doesn't tell me what the employee discount is. Does anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The discount varies according to what the item is. You'll have to get an employee to look up the SKU to see what the discount will be. The deepest discounts are on Cabela's branded items. Firearms are at most a 5% discount, some none at all depending on the brand.


----------

